# What's Going On:



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, some of you know some of what has happened and in case you did not know here is the shortest version possible: Moved from town, stranded by BF, gave away everything, moved back, told to leave, gave away everything again, lived with brother, still living with brother....


Now that you are hastily caught up here is what has happened recently (perhaps with pictures)...

Found a place. To own. Not rent. Trailer, far side of town. Which means I will need my driver's ASAP and a car! We are moving there probably July.

On top of that, I am getting a dog. Her body shape says labrador I think.... But her coloring and some aspects of her say rotti. So, all in all, she is an adorable sweetheart mutt. The best kind! She is 2 years old, not sure if she is spayed or not but we will be living a block and a half away from the vet clinic AND a block away from the groomers!!

On top of THAT... Recently found out that I am going to have a kid. Not sure how to break it to the family... I mean... They may be upset because they don't know the fella well (other than Jason, my brother who knows him well)...

Just for the sake of avoiding it... If you are going to tell me I'll give up the dog because when I have the baby there is no "time" then you do not know me very well. I wanted a dog, firstly, and since finding out the dog is a companion for me when no one is home... Which will make me feel safer overall, since he (Scott) works opposite shifts as me. On top of that she will be motivation for when my body lacks the motivation, which will be good for me (and baby?). Pets are family, not toss away. Already regreted giving away my fella before, and had my pup die on me. Not letting that happen again!

So my plan for July/August: To be moved, to make a doctor's appointment in Red Deer (doctors here suck), and to hopefully have my girl spayed if she isn't, or at least updated on shots.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations, Sena .

That dog looks and sounds awesome and I'm sure you will have no trouble with her. How's Jim?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Jim has parasites thanks to my niece not being able to keep her grubby hands off his tank!! She was tapping the glass, and stressed him out. The natural parastes they carry are taking over. Luckily Jason's GF was a vet and knows an exotic vet so, I learned some nice natural remedies to help. Otherwise he is doing fine! Also found out I AM allowed to handle him, but should take caution when cleaning :lol:

Any name suggestions for the dog? She's trained on and off leash, gentle to all kids, quiet and energetic. The exact definition of a dog I want!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow Sena, that's some crazy life changes coming up soon. Congrats. on all counts :thumbsup:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Glad he is doing alright, sounds like you found a good vet. Don't ask me for names, I am very bad at naming things... One of my twelve bettas was named by me. Lol.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow! Congrats Sena! That is a lot going on girl. I am so happy for you. Thanks for catching us up that is a lot of news and all fantastic other than Jim. The pooch looks lab/rotti cross and looks like such a sweet heart. The family may be shocked at first but they will get over that quickly enough. Maybe the most news Ive ever seen in one post lol and it made my day.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks guys. I'm also worried because it's someone's who... Now works in the same store. So we have to play it cautiously. Other than that, it's fine by me lol. 

The dog reminds me of my dad's dog - who is also awesome with newborns xD. I just hae to make sure my girl is spayed and up to date on all shots. I ffured she was a cross - not quite the build of a german or american rotti.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Because the gent works now and then out passed Camrose, he'll swing by so we can meet her. Then when we have moved and settled in, she can come with us! Tempted to ask Amanda (we're taking over her mortgage) if we can fence the front yard as well, making it a larger area... The fence currently is just a small kneehigh picket fence.

At our place we will be allowed to remove the "covered porch" of the second door, since it looks unsafe and old... I was thinking of connecting the front door's covered patio to that door as a full deck style... However then I'd like to still have the space for the dog to roam (hence fencing the front).

The trailer looks so small on the ouside... But it's a single wide and it is longer! I used to live in one that was shorter but slightly wider (1.5 wide?). It has the addition too which makes a difference. Oh, and just 'cause... The master bedroom closet is an entire wall xD


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like things are looking up for you & you have a lot to be happy for & celebrate! Congrats on all the new additions to the family & the new home!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!!

I will say it is rather uncomfortable. The cramps I know are normal... So I've heard... But darn they are annoying more than anything!! I was a tad nauseous... But that's over now. No "morning sickness"... yet... :lol: and I will be looking into medication to lessen the morning sickness if and when it comes so I can make it through work! My friend had it throughout her entire pregnancy... And the way she was treated here at work? Ugh... I'm only staying because the maternity leave is paid for. After it is over and done with I am getting a job elsewhere. Preferably at the pet store with my expertise ;p Or pick up a hobby as a job... Idk. Anywhere but here.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Must share <3 Yesterday my friend gave birth to her adorable baby boy, Eric!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

How sweet & your baby already has a playmate as he/she grows! 

I was lucky with both of mine. I had morning sickness for about 2 days with my first. It was before I even realized I was pregnant & put it off as the flu. Try some saltines, that's what most people swear by. Peppermint worked better for me. I'd definitely talk to your Dr first, but I was told with my second I could take Dramamine for morning sickness.

Dehydration can happen easily in pregnancy. I ended up in ER several times with cramps my first time around and every time I just needed to drink more fluids. You could see if that would help your cramps out as well.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Ho boy, if you can't handle those terrible prenantal vitamins, most doctors will suggest trying children's chewables instead.

Congrats on the upcoming baby, I'm really happy for you, and glad that everything is finally looking up! Huzzah!! And I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I also have an issue with electrolytes so I HAVE to keep up with both water and something like powerade (or MIO... Which is cheaper). I'll keep peppermint and saltines in mind ^.^

Huh... They're that bad? I can't even take regular vitamins like "multi vitamin" because the smell and taste is nasty... Lol probably worse now  What's the vitamins for exactly?

Also found orthotics (60.00 for a pair) mainly because... I have flat feet and my left anmle definitely turns inward. I've cracked the top of my right foot four times due to flat feet -.-;; so not risking carrying more weight and ending up hurting my feet further!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Told my brother. He's ecstatic. He also already agreed that mom will be snarly about it ("not married not settled... with hypocrisy :roll but he says he has an idea howto tell her...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Huh... They're that bad? I can't even take regular vitamins like "multi vitamin" because the smell and taste is nasty... Lol probably worse now  What's the vitamins for exactly?


Mine smelled gross, and they ended up making me sicker, so I chewed "Flintstones" vitamins the rest of my pregnancy!


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Congrats on the baby! When I was pregnant in the mornings I could usually keep down plain oatmeal with a little butter. It's horridly plain but you won't feel like you're running on an empty tank.

And your girl looks like a lab/shepherd mix


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luckily, I can eat whatever I want. Now, I was feeling nauseous (like... cat poo smell made me GAG), however I could eat anything and would not feel sick from it ;-) I hope it stays that way...

My bro's girlfriend mentioned LIFE brand (Shopper's Drug Mart) ovver the other one we have here, because the other prenatal vitamins are expensive, gross, and you "HAVE" to be on it for the full 9 months ""OR ELSE" which would annoy me...

So. yes, told my brother. We told my niece (8yrs) and nephew (10yrs)... Since his sister (half sibling of his not mine) is ALSO pregnant. "How would you like a baby cousin?" (hesitant looks)... "Ashley is having a baby!" They're both glowing... Then he says "how would you like ANOTHER cousin?" They both looked confused... "Your aunt is having a baby." They pause.... Then he points at me to clarify. The first thing Cierra does is look for a baby bump which I do not have yet :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Sena, congratulations. Feel free to talk to me because I haven't heard from you in a while. Miss our conversations. Love your dog she is adorable! 
Always wishing for the best.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

They like to tell you vitamins are a take these or else! But the truth is they really aren't. Yes take them because they are a big help but don't feel like a bad person if you aren't on them right away because finding one that doesn't mess with you is taking a bit.
I wasn't on any until I was 4 months along because we had no idea I was pregnant.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What does one benefit from them...? I will be eating healthy because well.. I don't have a choice anyways since greasy gross stuff makes me sick - asides the fact I am also pregnant now :lol:


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

From what I gather they help make sure you have everything covered. You can eat as healthy as possible and you could be missing something and not realize it. Just extra support and they helped me a lot because I'm slightly anemic and when I got pregnant it just got worse. 
Maybe ask your doctor about gummy vitamins? They don't have that smell that prenatals and other vitamins do.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, okay. For me I have to have my B12, electrolytes and calcium the mose... Let alone being with child. 


Also decided on Daysland for a REAL doctor. Camrose doctors are nuts.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So when are you expecting (if you want to tell us)?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Probably about February 10th.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't believe he would want to do it but he is anyways... Scott will be holding teo fulltime jobs, which is also good as since he works with the same company as me all hell MIGHT break loose. And I'm disposable and he is not passed his 6 month probation... So we both or either or at risk for being fired for "relationship in the workplace".

I understand the GUIDELINE of it as $&@t happens BUT... There should NOT be a rule about who you can date. By statistics coworkers who date tend to get married with a higher success rate than most others!! We don't ever bring our relationship into the workplace as we both understand that fine line.


Anywho, after my maternit leave I quit. Sam did it and moved, and I am doing it and finding a new job. Even part time would be fine. If I COULD actual make in ome on something I did at home I would but.. Yeah. :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, looking on facebook there is a shared post about someone running around stealing dogs because he thinks he has the right to. Someone had their dog tied up outside (Onoway), and when they came back there was no dog, and a note. "Smile... Your being watched because you have to be careful!" and signed 'Big Brother" Not only is all of that gramatically incorrect, and definitely points towards the complete naive ignorance that is this "faulty savior" but now people have more than one thing to worry about....

Because we already have scary amounts of dogs being stolen from yards, due to a dog fighting ring. Dogs on kijiji? I bet you 70% or more are to "sweet loving homes <3" who end up as bait or fighters. So best be warned... Don't GIVE your dog away, don't even try to trust your dog in your yard... Because someone is bound to take him/her for whatever reason.

Granted, because I am technically getting my gal for free, I can save for all her needs however... I'm proving to them by my own accords, that I am an actual home who'll love her to death.

So best be known to those basically from Calgary to Calmar (passed Edmonton), DO NOT leave your animals unattended. Even cats are taken..... And they might end up bait.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Holy cow! That is awful. Some people are so darn mean and cruel. I hope those dog thieves get caught. I would like to see the penalties for such cruelty be increased. The laws protecting animals in this province are so weak even if they get nabbed they will get just a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know. Before when I looked up "Camrose" first thing that I saw was "Camrose Cat Killers", where the leader of the group of boys wanted to break into a vacationing person's house, then they freezed the family cat came back later and put him in the microwave. With blood they marked the wall "nice cat look in the microwave". Know what they got? Slap on the wrist. Know how many people SHELTER these boys?! Talk about it and YOU are yelled at saying how mean YOU are for bringing it up. Killing and torturing animals is the step towards psychotic behavior, leading to the ever known destructive psychos who kill people... Bad when an american asked me "Camrose? You mean cat killer Camrose?" It's disgraceful... Penalties should be so strict they'll think twice before doing something stupid - no matter the crime.

Also found out Mio is not good for me now -.- have to stick to Powerade or even vitamin water... Also finding strawberries aren't making me feel good... Lol.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have little advice on pregnancy as only a close observer lol. Tracey threw up constantly with our youngest and had to be hospitalized for a week for dehydration. That was pure hell with the other kids saying "when is Mommy coming home?" and "Your cooking sucks Dad!" 20 times a day. 

If I ever caught someone doing that to my pet they better hope the cops show up to save them. It would get ugly fast.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've heard of the dog napping and that note. Disgusting. Wtf is wrong with people!?


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel like I'm a few days too late...but Congrats!

I can't give any advice on dogs or pregnacy, but I wanted to cheer you on anyway. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! Well my poor friend Sammy threw up all the way through Nd had iron defficiency sending her to the hospital... I feel fine as rain. The cramping feeling lessened EXCEPT sudden movements bring it on... I can run or whatever and be fine but standing up fast ouch!! Also cannot tell work until August/September because that is my one year mark and guaranteed paid maternal leave... Otherwise they can fire me for something petty to avoid paying up...

If I caught someone doing that to a pet i'd be charged worse than they could be... Because I'd make it that way!  My pets are my family. And I'd side with animals before people any day!

Thanks Snowy! :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to make it a mental note and reminder NOT to stand up too fast... It ends up hurting ;( not a bad hurt just an annoying one..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Sena. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So not only could I find prenatal vitamins but they would have costed me more than I had to spend on that and fish oil. Fish oil itself ifs expensive! So, I got flinstones vitamins (balanced diet one) and everyone kept asking "why didn't you just get the prenatal?" Because it's my choice my limited money and I don't particularily like taking pills anyways. The fish oil I got is "35% smaller than the original" which is sad since they are still big -.-;;

Scott's old man cat (19yrs) had a growth on the side of his face with someone said is an abscess... But every "cat abscess" I looked up said would rupture within days but he had it most of his life? Anyways it ruptured slightly, and has gooey blood/puss on the surface... Poor thing! No idea what it is... I said epsom salt and warm water compress until we can get him to the Tofield vet.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Poor old man cat! I say you're doing the right thing, compressing, don't forget to flush it with epsom water too, just to keep it clean! I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Brother's GF was a vet and said if it is more ruptured, she can remove it. It will be difficult, cat will be PO'd because he has to be physically restrained but overall it should be painless, might hurt for healing, but it's possible for her to get it out for us.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good news I guess. Hopefully it doesn't get much worse.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!! I'm a single mama and love it!!! You will to! A dog is a good motivator sure!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well at least I do have a spouse who does care. And knows all the good the bad and ugly as do I with him.

BTW the sweetheart dog still needs a name...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So because I had dyed my hair auburn a while back my hair stuck with the red so I thought I'd dye it to a light brown currently, since now my hair is bleachig by the sun the red is coming out redhead ORANGE. I CAN'T. Because I'm pregnant I can't do anything. Moving too soon too fast, dying my hair to get rid of this ridiculous color, and eating? If I didn't need to I wouldn't bother. I'm not sending my body into shock with money-grabbing organic foods, because EVERYTHING has artifical sweetener. 

I've seen people do EVERYTHING wrong and still have a healthy kid..

On a side note I might be almost 8 weeks, not 4 weeks, along.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I would go with an ammonia-free dye, to be entirely honest. As long as you're not dying it regularly, you'll be fine with just once. I did a few things before I knew I was pregnant, and Zack turned out totally normal.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think Pandora is a cute name for your dog


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I dyed my hair anyways. It's Feria by L'Oreal... Lol.

Guess I could use Pandora for the dog xD there was a joke about the baby... "if it's a girl she'll be Pandora. Cuz then I can say, "open Pandora's box and all hell will break loose!" :lol: haha father's protectiveness.....

Also, because as some of you know, I've had asthma attacks... Not often, but I do. Today I've felt the "onset" of one coming on ALL DAY. And because my ("legally" aquired... :lol inhaler has been lost in my many moves I HAVE NOTHING. I just roke the "no aspartame aka gum" rule with my mint gum because it was the only thing not letting me fall into a full on asthma attack. Currently steeping a few bags of peppermint tea in boiled water.... When I go see a REAL doctor (the docs here suck and that is why I had to get an inhaler not through them...) I will stress my seasonal/allergy induced asthma. Pregnancy will make it worse because of my body doing double time.

Also, we re-calculated properly... 5 weeks along ^.^

Another note, Dubby the kitty MUST go to the vet tomorrow to drain that cyst because IT WILL BURST any day now and it NEEDS to be done without hesitation or "maybe Tuesday" bull.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Last three days I have been trying to get a hold of the people with the dog... Because I had a question and was also mentioning that we are moving in July.... And could take her then.

They have not replied. I am pretty close to assuming they have decided NOT to tell me they found her a home, despite promising I could be the one to give her a home. I'm rather disappointed that I have to think that! And the fact I was looking forward to her... VERY disappointed.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Were you getting the dog from a shelter, rescue, or random people. I don't know about Alberta but rescues in New York state are leery of homing animals with women who are pregnant, have an infant/baby, or very young kinds. I know some places have gotten in trouble for refusing to home their animals with women who are of child baring age. I kid you not that some of the adoption forms ask if you will have a child in 5-10 years and you may be passed over if you answer yes.

If the people found out you are pregnant they may have rehomed the dog because of that "think of the baby" or "she won't have time" mindset. Again, I know it's partially New York being New York, but a lot of people don't like mixing pets with pregnant women or infants. 

Despite all that, I hope they have just been busy and didn't have time to answer your calls. *fingers crossed*


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah she is a real sweet looking dog. I don't blame you for being disappointed and hope they do get back to you. My daughter has asthma too and an attack can be a scary thing. Oh I had to remove your crowny with the big appetite from sorority, she was being super mean to the other girls and is one tough lil sob. She is in her own 2g today.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I could lie and be all "no kids" and risk having my child attacked by a badly behaved dog... Or my niece and nephew hurt too. I NEED to know if the dog(s) of choice are kid friendly. They knew I was pregnant, and were fine with it. It is a private rehome, no shelters. The shelters here have all reserve dogs, aka8 or 16+ in household only NO visiting kids. I can't risk that.

It's discriminatory to say "no" to ANYONE for any stupid reason like that. A dog, for me, is my way of escaping stress and the stupidity of life. There is NO reason for the "no time" excuse. Put the kid in a stroller, take the dog for a walk. Leave the kid with the spouse, and take the dog for a walk. 


But you know what if THAT is the reason people are snubbing me well then I don't want their dog, and shouldn't bother with pets anymore ever because of a handful of ignorant people who hoard animals then rehome (or sell for profit). Ugh this is why I hate people...


Peaches, the cambo crown? Yes, she is very much a mean girl... :lol:

BTW my brother tried to pull the "need to rehome your bearded dragon". If he were anywhere near me he would have gotten the death look and threatened to an inch of his life. NO ONE tell me I don't have time for my pets. My beardie only got sick because of my niece who is not allowed to look, touch or be near him anymore... Jim shall be placed in the living room in a homemade large terrarium, and the fish will be on the counter in the kitchen (it has a ledge for "breakfast area")... Even if I got a smaller dog (most have anxiety issues..blech!) it would be wonderful and motivation.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes it was Peaches. She is the first girl Ive had to pull from a sorority in a long time! She went on a tear and nipped up the other girls. In a tank full of tough girls she was by far the number 1 thug. You tried breeding her once didn't you? She is so pretty for such a tough girl.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Peaches either scared the males (until I REALLY conditioned them), or she'd destroy his nest on purpose.... Then of course she was a dud LOL. She always tried to win against your giant gals.. xD

Also, still looking for a dog. I will say I LOVE pomeranians.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, good news, they finally replied... I am still getting the dog. DEFINITELY rottie cross. Got another picture!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

She is very nice, Sena! I have never owned a dog (not my choice) but I have seen how motivating they can be.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I was woken up this morning quite rudely by the niece whining... So I do have a headache, and I am TIRED. Thus cranky. When rudely awakened (except with babies as I have dealt with before, or pet/family emergencies), I don't do good. So she is going to bed early because I am not dealing with her stuff.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So reading on "flinstones vitamins VS prenatal".... Are prenatal vitamins that big?! All comments or posts about it complain of one of two things: nausea, or inability to take the large pills (and hate them crushed). I will say taking horse-pill-vitamins never happened for me because I can't do it... I mean my fish oil stuff says "35% smaller than the original" which I am thankful for because it still sucks :lol:

I feel a little sick right before bed... ;(


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Prenatals are that big. Hence is why I stuck to Flinstones, and plan to if we decide that we need a larger brood. 

I'm glad that they got back to you about your sweetheart, I'd be bummed for you if they didn't!!

flat vernors or a big glass of vitamin D milk were my best friends with nausea and heartburn. A lot of the meds they tall you that you're not supposed to have, they tell you this horrible news when you need them most! lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll tell the doc "no way!" On that too lol. Just means I MUST make sure to keep my diet more rich in nutrients and such.

I would have been too! I have my heart set on her :lol:

I knew the initial "cramps" were not menstrual when Advil dod not work. :lol: Advil for menstrual for me aught to knock me on my arse. It didn't even dull a little bit... And then finding out a "for sure" it was a "whoops! All well" deal since I only took it once... And I know I can't take it for headaches and stuff :roll: that'll suck. My headahes do progress over the day until it really hurts.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Now I'm wondering how big prenatal vitamins are. I don't have trouble swallowing full sized fish oil pills or the One-A-Day multivitamins. Are prenatal vitamins bigger than either of those pills? : /


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will assume so :/ because I dislike larger vitamins anyways (hence why I never take them) those would be so bad.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, Jim has a waterfall fountain to drink from. I cleaned his cage today (chill! I'm allowed. I always clean my hands/arms after anyways  ), since I got him a new food dish (of which he claimed, then contemplated eating, then ate when I added peaches, strawberries, and blueberries with wormies)... And therefore, here are some pictures... Him claiming, contemplating, climbing, staring, and climbing to the top of the waterfall :roll: He's like a child....


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if Jim turns up missing, he's not here! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:

One thing I did notice... He's hiding more. He NEVER uses that silly cave, and now he is. He does not want to be "sun bathing" at all... And he's been sleeping a lot more too  his behavior (including climbing Mt. Waterfall) is really odd..


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jim is beautiful! What a good looking lizard! I can see why you refused to give him up.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe climbing Mt. Waterfall tires him out so he sleeps more? I know climbing waterfalls would make me nap more than usual. XD 

I'm not a huge reptile fan, but I do like his coloring.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well no he was hiding before too. Though when I got home he was sunbathing, so he must have been having a couple "off" days.

I have not been feeling very hungry lately... It's throwing me off :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When my mom was in the hospital she had to take some really big pills. They crushed them and put them in yogurt or applesauce. Would that help with the vitamin horse pills? Lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Idk lol I'm pretty sensitive to taste as well... I had some Nestle green tea I can taste the lemon, honey and green tea tenfold... It's so weird!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lots of tornado warnings... Those who don't live here I'll size it up: it's Alberta. Lol. We get the warnings. Rarely the tornado!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol yup! Still kinda scary when everything (tv, radio) stops and that bizarre robot voice comes on -_-


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Sounds like Georgia we get lots of warnings and every time a hurricane even forms, I mean the darn thing doesn't even have make landfall, my Grandma blows up my phone asking if it hit us. Glad to hear you got the dog she's beautiful


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Now, Tornado Alley USA I understand... They actually hit. Take them seriously. Here? We see them funnel, we see them come halfway down then disappear... :lol: THAT has been the worst I have seen.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*Frustrated*

First off, the main person telling me what I CANNOT do, I barely know. Nice enough person, but a bit pushy. I HATE THAT.

Granted I forgot for a second about "don't lift $&*t over your head". All I did, was flip a single twin mattress that literally was lighter than anything I've lifted. I got SNAPPED at and then she told my brother who ALSO SNAPPED AT ME.

At this point, it is not going to be lifting things or eating the wrong things or whatever that will cause problems it is going to be the built up tension, because I am outright FRUSTRATED and when I am frustrated, I become aggressive and defensive to a point where I want NOTHING TO DO WITH PEOPLE. And from what I know STRESS causes miscarriage more than ANYTHING ELSE. And you know what? I was doing just bloody fine until people would not leave me the heck alone!!!!!

I'm going to end up isolating myself to avoid this bull. I am tired of it, it's hurting ME and potentially will hurt the kid too. 

Instead of people saying DON'T DO THAT DON'T DO THIS YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG blah blah blah.... Why can't people just suggest? "Instead of doing it that way which will strain and cause you pain, how about doing it this way? Harder, but less painful!" I do NOT take commands that well. I can take suggestions, if worded right.


AT this point being around such people, makes me second think ever having another kid. It's actually making me say F this, and get tied after this one. Because what is the point of being absolutely useless, NEEDING to be dependent (F&*% sakes I'm no where near the third trimester yet darn it!  ), and NOT ALLOWED to do 98% of things because "she said so". Who's pregnant? ME. Not her. I know MY LIMITS. I already FEEL my limits. -sigh-


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well congrats on the baby! 
As for the vits. There are things in there you need but there are other ways to get it. You'll need to find a way to replace the folic acid that's in them. But generally don't stress yourself too much with all the pregnancy nazis lol
Cute dog and dragon! I have a hypo citrus tiger stripe female dragon. My kids love her. Also is the dog part rottie? I had one. She died from cancer last October and super sweet dog. Great with kids. I actually got my blue pitbull the same month I got pregnant with my first kid. They love each other soo much. The pit actually taught my son to walk and now my second child is my dogs best friend. 
Good luck with the pregnancy ! At about 16weeks you'll start feeling pretty good again all around until you get to the 3rd trimester. Hit me up with any questions. My mom was a NICU nurse so I got bombarded with lots of info


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh also with the dragon hiding and not getting "sun" . Either gone into brumation or parasites. Get a fecal done to be sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well we did have an issue with parasite flare up for my fella, thanks to my niece stressing him out :roll: there's actual anti-parasite powder stuff in the local pet store here... Which helps them pass parasites and boosts immune system too. 

Lol yeah when I move I'm avoiding a lot of people... Because they think they have every right to run my life. And I definitely don't like it!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well we did have an issue with parasite flare up for my fella, thanks to my niece stressing him out :roll: there's actual anti-parasite powder stuff in the local pet store here... Which helps them pass parasites and boosts immune system too.
> 
> Lol yeah when I move I'm avoiding a lot of people... Because they think they have every right to run my life. And I definitely don't like it!


Good for you! 
And for your dragon you can add even human grade bee pollen to boost his immune system. Sprinkle it on his greens every day. Can't go wrong with that! You can order lots of meds if those don't work from Cheryl Lorio at Beardeddragon.co . Her site has meds for all that stuff at dirt cheap. Do another fecal after you finsh those meds to make sure it worked( you can do them with Cheryl for like $5 I think) and then she can steer you to anything else he may need if he doesn' feel btter. Stress does do that. Glad you caught it. 
Again...enjoy your pregnancy. It's a magical time you'll never forget( the good and the bad!). Eat small bagels, crackers or something bland when you feel sick. It will help tons. Small meal more often/day also help you feel better. Just rest assured you will wake up one day(roughly 14-18 weeks) feeling soooo much better. I promise. If you're willing to try the prenatals again I'd say nver do it on an empty stomach( or a full stomach) and drink loooots of water...like all day.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I looked up "lifting above head pregnancy". 99% say it is a WIVES TALE that caught on and stayed drilled in heads of many. The myth goes: "if you lift anything above the head you risk the ambilical cord wrapping around the baby's neck". Contrare to that obviously common belief, the way you move your arms has nothing to do with the ambilical cord wrapping around the unborn child's neck - in fsct there was a case (or rather, cases) of people in different jobs such as: office, retail, construction, etc, and one or more had that issue... Including the ones sitting in a chair all day. 

So I'm still doing work. If it hurts I would not do it. Now in the third trimester (or ending the second) I understand I have to be super careful. Only issue currently with any "do nots" is the idea of falling or pinching a nerve or hurting muscles... Since apparently the body loosens and can increase chance of hurting the back, ribs, etc. which makes sense...

Also, I don't feel very hungry... For the last few days I've been like this! Eating kinda turned into a "meh"... But for me, frustration/stress causes that too.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh.. I must have mised something. I was giving advice seeing that you were due around Feb..?? How many weeks are you? 1-13 is 1st trimester 14-26 is 2nd and 27-40 is 3rd.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You need to move that to your own thread. Thank you.

Yeah I said I was "four weeks" before, because May 10 (KNOWN conception) is NOT "6 weeks and whatever days" that the app and people are telling me... So apparently I am 6 and some weeks along. So it's January 31 using 6 weeks...


----------



## katmandew (Jan 17, 2013)

yes thank you for reminding me how difficult it is to find the right area to post things. No one answered any way which makes me smh why I even bothered here since there are literally hundreds of forums I could have posted on. Sorry I rained on your parade!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This is actually a really good, helpful, and active forum if you post things in the correct section.


----------



## katmandew (Jan 17, 2013)

so where do I post it?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You will want to start a new thread in the other fish section.

Sena, I obviously can't say much about pregnancy, but I wish you well! Sorry people are frustrating you so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Katmandew, no worries. The post has been moved to betta care. Sena, I know it's aggravating to be told what to do. I'm sure you know what you can and can't do while pregnant. I think most people mean well. Just take it with a grain of salt and do what you want.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh ok.So you are still if first trimester.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If it is for my welfare they should probably be careful not to make me feel as useless as a doorknob on a ceiling fan -.- because eventually I will feel depressed (already started to feel it) because I am rarely dependent. So right now I'm doing whatever I please (within reason). I still have caffeine occassionally, I still do my job... And BTW not doing the whole "can do anything" makes me feel a LOT better because my body likes the exercise!!! I'm also still going horseback riding since the horse has a 0% chance of throwing (such a sweetheart :3) 

Also figured I want the TENS way for labor which some places (not camrose) offer. Those who don't know what it is: safe and painless currents going through the body that makes lots of natural pain relief. You'll be able to feel some pain... But not a whole lot (darn rights I did research...)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I used a TENS for my back when I injured it. Worked very well. Wasnt even pregnant I just don't like pain meds lol. I'm not sure if you have to go to a hospital that does it per se. I own my own TENS unit.. hell I'd bring it in and dare the Drs to tell me I couldn't haha. 
Excersizing is fine...who told you it wasn't???!? It's proven to shorten labor and reduce stress throughout your pregnancy if you maintain a workout routine that is safe. (My sons active labor was 11mn! and my daughters was 3hrs and only about 5-10mn of pushing)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

"Strains this" and "strains that" and "causes miscarriage" and "blah blah so on so forth" kind of deal. Brother's GF knows "everything" and makes it known. 

Granted middle to end of second trimester I won't lift much above my head because I understand the "relaxin" hormone... Can hurt myself. Right now? No way!! Lifting stuff does not harm the baby... Lifted wrong it can harm you. That's it. -.-
The "no horseback riding" is mainly because... Well, falling. I'd chance the horse I ride over my bicycle any day!

I definitely know it relieves stress lol... When I "can't do anything"'. I get annoyed and stressed. Because I hate not doing anything.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I need substrate ideas for Jim. OBVIOUSLY for six million reasons sand is a "stupid idea"... -.- He has never had parasites, eye problems, breathing problems etc and he has had sand for most if not al of his adult life. I HATE fake substrate. By fake I mean....

- tile
- paper towel (he'd eat it anyways :roll
- newspaper
- repti-carpet (pain in the arse to clean... Expensive to toss out every poop time!)
.....
.....

Sand, is the most natural I can think of. Right now it is bare bottomed!!  and he hates it and I hate it. He loves to bury himself wherever he pleases, and he can't do that until I make him a HUGE tank that fits everything including a 1/3 section sand box.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So the prenatal vitamins that were reviewed least likely to make you feel nauseous or sick... Make me feel sick. -.- I'll be seeing if it works better at night... If not I'm not taking them!! So yesterday I ended up taking flinstones again lol. And felt fine! 

Good news... July 15 we move. They found a place and are moved by the 11th or 12th.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good, Sena! 

And for Jim, I honestly don't know what substrate you could use. I know one with brown repti-carpet and it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate repti carpet... More work than it is worth. X.x lol


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea I don't know how people keep up with repticarpet. You'd have to have several and throw one in the wash everyday! You don't need that kind of extra stress. Sand isn't the cause for parasites..it's the impaction and death, RI and well you know all the other stuff. Go with tile. If you ook closely enough at that picture I sent you you'll see it doesn't look like tile it looks like a baked rock and natural. Truth is thats what they live on ...baked earth. They avoid sand as much as they can in nature. The desert area of australia they are from isn't like the beach like sand some think when they hear "desert" it's hard baked earth. Have you tried a baby blanket(don't laugh hahah) ? they love to bury themselves in sof blankets when they're tired or into pillows and other cozy tight spots. Give that a try along with tile. You can get it cut to fit for free usually and it's sooo cheap. Then all clean up is will be a spray and wipe...takes 2 seconds.

Also honestly he is old enough to have a playsand dig bin outside of his viv. Not for him to live on but 20 30mn play time wouldn't hurt. Alfafa pellets are a bit safer but ehh he will be ok with the play sand. Just make your own dig bin out of whatever you have around the house and give him his digging time if he seems to really need it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I just prefer natural looks. I like the slate I have - I'll see what "tile" I can find like it -.- he hates being under stuff liketowels or blankets  I wouldn't mind having a removable bin in his terrarium with sand (just emptied however many times as needed a week). Before I use sand for anything I rinse it and eove sticks and random things lol. Sand also never hurt his belly... His belly is all scratched up! It's irritating... He won't walk on the bare bottom (no grip? Cold? Reflection?) as it is so he chills either on a rock or the wood and fake plants (culprits) on the cool side. 

I also removed the heat pad I had, since it is too warm for it now. When I get his tank made up when we move... I think I have a plan for all he wants/needs that'll work safely.

I could have made a small super shallow "pond" in there (I wish!!) but I know scale rot would occur... Nice that the fountail works however!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Shop Floor Tile at Lowes.com

This is the section I bought mine from but can't remember which one it was. See..they do have very natural ones and they will sell them seperately and trim them a bit so you can get an exact fit. And other similar stores will do and offer the same. Measure the inside of the tank and then go from there. You will love the results!
You seem very determined about the sand in his viv... it's your life and your beardie so I'm not gonna try to tell you anymore what to do. If you do ut a dig bin in there. Toss the whole contents if he poops in it (well that's also up to you) but it is only that I'm am offering you the best advice based on his health. I'm not your sister in law so donn't get upset with me. I know you love you beardie. Just take what you want to from the advice I am offering you and enjoy!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

^^^ I mentioned a removable dig bin for him... Pooped in or not it would be tossed weekly (unless pooped in the day of lol). I probably won't have time to set up an external dig bin all the time, when the baby comes. So having it always accessible but "allowed by critic's prying eyes" deal...

We don't have Lowes but we have Peavey, Rona (was Totem), and some other place.


----------



## Senshine (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is a photo of the tile I used for my Dragon:








It's a porcelain tile with a natural textured glaze on it. I got the biggest tiles that were at the store which I believe were 24"sq. I wanted to get the biggest ones to have the least seams. I believe I got them at Rona but it was quite a few years ago.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Senshine said:


> Here is a photo of the tile I used for my Dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

had to edit.. answered to quickly.. oops


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking up online for tank building ideas and such... And across the bearded dragon forum (which I do have an account for just do not use because constant 0-3 people online is kind of lame....) found this.... THAT would be neat to do. 

The terrarium I am making for him... Is also going to be close to 200 gallons worth. Going to do a crossfire design (third picture), and instead of using the cheapo melamine which is uber heavy... Use cabinet grade plywood.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lucky dragon! That'll be fun to do too. Good choice. A breeder I know lost a few dragons because the melamine enclosures were harder to regulate temp properly. So yea, I agree with what you're thinking.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats on everything! Blessings to you and baby! I haven't read all of this thread, so do you still need doggie names?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, it lets the heat escape or something?? I am debating between plexi-glass and glass as well....

Yup still need names for the dog!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm probably a bit late, but I know that sand can cause impaction in both baby and adult beardies. (Learned it on a reptile forum)

Good luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I know. But again... In the 5 years he has been on sand it never caused it? I already gave up on all sand thanks to being bashed... So he is getting a sand box, to which I will still be bashed but I don't care.

Now with Calcium Sand... That is by far the dummest thing made for reptiles. Especially if they are lacking calcium they will eat it. Or just eat it because it tastes good.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I use sand on my Leo without an issue, she has been on sand for thirteen years so its probably not that bad. It only gets bad if you use the wrong grain size and/or they eat it because they are lacking minerals. I don't know if its the same with bearded dragons though. Like I said, the only bearded dragon I know is on repti-carpet.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

You could call your dog, Tootsie? As in a tootsie roll, or I personally like the name Leila, it means "dark" and she has dark coloring. Hmm, I can't really think of more.
Do you need baby name suggestions?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually we've come up with some names for the kid already.

Jim was never a sand eater or licker... He was always fed outside the cage or on his rock (non-live). And I cleaned it often because otherwise the smell gets bad! It was really bad when I got him back... Yuck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We had some friends years ago that had a dog named Tootsie. lol


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Actually we've come up with some names for the kid already.
> 
> Jim was never a sand eater or licker... He was always fed outside the cage or on his rock (non-live). And I cleaned it often because otherwise the smell gets bad! It was really bad when I got him back... Yuck!


As long as he's not eating it, I guess you're fine.

I'm sorry if I bashed you, I totally didn't mean to hurt your feelings or anything.

I love his tank! I've never seen a beardie habitat like it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh no, you haven't bashed me  some people have... Which is why it is irritating.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Oh no, you haven't bashed me  some people have... Which is why it is irritating.


Okay, phew. Sorry you're getting bashed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Meh... They have a valid point BUT how some people go about it, basically pushes people away.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> Wow, it lets the heat escape or something?? I am debating between plexi-glass and glass as well....
> 
> Yup still need names for the dog!!


Malamine?? no it kept too much heat. 1 hot day the breeders reptile room got too hot and the juvies that were kept in her melamine enclosures were all over heated and 3-4 had died. She had about 30 overheated dragons...it was a nightmare for her. And 3hrs earlier she checked and all temps were fine. are you doing wood 3 sides then glass or plexi front? I would think glass would be better. Should either way be a fantastic build.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Would have a solid back and bottom, with plexi glass sides and front... Unless I can find glass cheaper (we have a ReStore, which sells everything SUPER cheap!!!!). Since he also climbs, glass may be better to go with...

I will also have vents on the back panel (probably 5-6 by the diagram I made), and the top part will be mesh to allow air ventilation. The front would have probably two different doors, like the one I already have. Or have the top as the "door"? But how would I keep it from slamming down on me?? lol. 

ALSO... Past owner must never have taken him outside. But, I have started to... Here is today. At the very end it was a "escape and then get 'stuck' so we can go back inside" behavior... :roll:He climbed a piece of wood I propped up lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Jim again!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's so yellow!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Jim Is beautiful! I bet he loves the trips outside.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Unlike most beardies who run around he just... Sits... And watches... Lol.

Hey logisticsguy! I know you were saying you needed to lower the amount of fish you have... Am I still able to get Phantom Menace back? We'll be moving mid July and I will have an empty 30.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh for sure. Phantom is doing pretty good but as soon as you can take him it would be great. Also was scared to tell you that war broke out in the un photogenic sorority when I was at work. Peaches got into it with Emma and the purple half giant Patty and huge VT Cindy Hindenburg. Peaches and patty both died from injuries a day later. Emma and Cindy are recovering. I have some of your spawn girls doing well though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ouch! That sucks... Too bad you lost Peaches and Emma  Peaches... Sounds just like her. She never backed down from a fight - even if it meant death!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, CJ and Sena. Sounds like peaches had a bit of an attitude problem XD.

I've had a couple mini fights in my sorority and I lost a girl from a resulting infection on her gills that appeared overnight and I just removed another girl because she was picked on and stressed too much, so I know how it is. To me sororities are worth the risk though. Usually problems don't arise if its well planned out but this just goes to show how unpredictable they are.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Peaches was one tough girl. I had her in a 1g for a few days to cool off then put her back in. It seemed ok but bam. I don't think she was sorority material really. Some girls just don't play well with others. Ive been lucky to have mostly peace in my sororities but should have kept her separated from the others.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah when I had your two girls in with my sorority, Janey did a "rawr this is me!" Then mainly hung with Emma. Peaches stalked them :roll: she was always mean... To my boys and to the girls!! I also had the two PK sisters and the other PK not allowed in the tank for severe aggressiveness... 

Also, I've decided that I'd like to build reptile cages. After I make Jim's (redesigned and is a tad smaller... Now 160 gallons not 190) and while I can still do stuff, I want to make a few terrariums  terrariums are so expensive... Mine will cover the cost of making it, plus extra to me of course! And they'll be labelled for the right animals..... None of this "20 gallon tank for an adult beardie" which I HAVE SEEN!! -.- we used Jim as an example for why beardies should not be in that size of tank... He didn't even fit lol. And we got a stink eye too... Lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Dubby (Scott's cat) got out. The first time was no one's fault, and the other cat (brother's) got out and sneak attacked Dub... 

This time, my niece used the washroom (where we keep Dub) when he was in there which we told her to ONLY USE IT when the cat is NOT in there! She wakes her brother up who didn't understand what she was saying because he was between PO'd and waking up, I go downstairs and she does not tell me she could not get the door to close... 20 minutes later my nephew comes up to tell us he is out because she was too darn guilty to tell us herself. Cats got into a fight. Again. Dub can't do this anymore - he is 19, and lost a lot of weight after moving so his muscle mass is low. 

Don't think she has ever seen me this angry. 20 minutes!! She cpuld have told someone but no. Risks the well being of both animals. And as we told her... Dub could have been killed. Dub could still have to be put down - between his arthritis and old age, he might have to be if he ends up going downhill.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about the cats! I hope Dubs is ok.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Any cat that lives to 19 years is one tough feline. I think there may well be a good market for custom reptile cages. yours is looking terrific. Im so proud that my unbelievably, almost embarrassingly fat VT girl Cindy is down to a normal size. The tank has a real flow in it so fish cant just sit there and not swim. All the exercise has paid off and shows that even fish need some muscles working to stay healthy. Syriiven, Matt and bb123 all saw how enormous Cindy was at one time and all said *WOW*.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Drained the blimp?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup this ol' cat won't give up lol. He'll have to tolerate a dog... But will rule supreme in the house :roll: unfortunately a few days ago though draining the gunk from the "cyst" on his face, it came back. Not as big... But it did! ><

Pics of the "tank"' is not mine but generally what I will make.

Lol make your fish work those muscles LG!! :lol:


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

My fish are the complete opposite. Sometimes I look at them and feel like they are too skinny. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! I'm getting my boy Titan up to shape. He was smaller and I don't like it... So between Teak Leaves and lots of foods he looks better lol.

So, the people who have my dog currently are asking if we are able to take her becore the long weekend... Because they are going on holidays.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't find a doctor. It's ridiculous!! We don't have enough doctors! I hate the walkin clinic, there is ONE doctor for what I need who is a male. No offense, but I'd be more comfortable with a female. And now I am going to be cranky as heck, because I have to do what I REALLY do not want to do!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aq well good luck finding one. Did/are you getting your dog?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I am after we move.

I'm finding that Jim is very lazy lately and refusing to eat again. When we had more than one beardie in the house he was better... Almost wondering if he is lonely?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That would not surprise me at all. Many species to do better feel happier when they are not alone. Im not sure why or if it is loneliness as we view it but I noticed this years ago as a farm kid. Cranky and pregnant tend to go together. As a close observer I had to learn that stfu was a solid plan


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well he went downhill after my roomie left with his beardies... Tms been a struggle since!!


As for cranky because of being pregnant... It will be worse because I DONT want to see a male doctor.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So came across an ad with this fella on it... In Calgary. If the person is willing to wait, I'll take him. And get this animal the care it deserves!! There were a few others from the same person... Thin or having MBD signs. (For those who do not know what MBD is, it is the cause of lack of UVB, calcium and heating... Metabolic Bone Disease can be fatal. This fella here is underfed as far as I know... No knowing about MBD but I am guessing the start of it at least.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh I hope you get him Sena. He does look underfed. There is a serious shortage of doctors in Alberta imo. It took 18 months to get my surgery and I bet it is very difficult finding a female doctor.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well did not find a woman doctor... But found a doctor anyways! He said the girls at the reception desk obviously do not know their jobs, telling a pregnant woman "no". lol. So now I do have a doctor... Who is actually most referred by anyone in town!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You should try to get him. Mbd usually means there is a serious lack of husbandry.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes it is. He had three others posted... A juvi (or stunted) who needed to put on weight, another male who had decent weight on him BUT had a receding jawline, meaning MBD plus the deformed nose, thinned back legs.... and another one who needed to put weight on too....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ugh there so skinny. Why is he getting rid of them?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

IDK. All I know is people like him are basically hoarders... Right intentions, wrong care.


----------



## TurtleBarb (May 9, 2013)

Hi. Your friendly neighborhood herpetologist here. I'm new in these parts. Did you know that beardies are infamous for carrying Cryptosporidium? It's a usually-fatal disease that spreads like wildfire and is very resistant to disinfectants. Reptiles can carry it for years without getting ill, until they get older and/or get really stressed out. The beardies up for grabs in the photographs could very well be thin because they're neglected. And/or they could also be thin because they're sick. It's something to think about before introducing them to Jim. It's also something to look out for in Jim. They shed the cysts in their stool, but not all the time when they're healthy carriers, so the tests for it aren't 100% reliable. A positive test means they have it, a negative test just means they may not have it but still might. An animal that is showing symptoms may be more likely to be shedding cysts. Just some information for you to have in case it helps.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Umm... He wouldn't be near Jim. Especially for the fact of being a male... Being new... And also being sick. Even with my fish everyone is quarantined. Some animals are quarantined longer than others (beardie would be 3 months minimum, fish 2-4 weeks, etc).

There's no knowing whether or not I'll get him since he IS 4 hours away.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Four hours? I thought camrose was closer... Calgary's three hours from south Edmonton. Anyways, yes, crypto is not a nice disease... It's basically the myco of the reptile world. I don't know much about beardies but in leopard geckos it is untreatable, fatal, and feared.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow....I've never owned a lizard in my life and even I can tell the lizard in the third picture is way too thin. I can see his spine waaaaay too well in that picture. I feel sorry for all three of them.


----------



## TurtleBarb (May 9, 2013)

Yep. Crypto deserves its dread reputation. It is indeed incurable and almost always fatal in any reptile species. Occasionally, a very healthy reptile will clear the disease. It's not something to bank on. I lost a beloved tortoise to Crypto even though she had never been exposed to the beardies I was babysitting (who appeared healthy and nobody knew had crypto until they were symptomatic). Never shared any equipment between them, either. And I always washed my hands like a surgeon between pets. It just wasn't enough to keep it from spreading. So, yes, it's a pretty dread disease.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

For any animal, even if "they look healthy" I say a once a year visit is a good idea just to go through, check on levels and such... And besides, with such diseases or things like cancer... May not reveal their ugly faces, unless you catch it before it even shows! Then you can prevent it. I have seen extreme MBD...Causes seizures, shakes, and inability to move very well  I'm a stickler to keeping my animals healthy, and never crossing different species (like bunnies carry a disease they are immune to, yet kill guinea pigs). And washing my hands. Nothing worse than the idea of eating what you touch... Yuck..... :lol:

So, on a different note... Might be looking after someone's dogs, for a week. Get paid for it too  Which that will go towards my dog's vaccinations. I know many people bluff about the shots... I won't.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So... I don't hold grudges, if I have any they must have been a real heavy reason behind them... That being said, I'm friends with all my ex's, resolved issues between old "enemies" etc...

My ex's gf...sorry...fiancé (she made it well stated) bashed me right out, for friending him on FB. First off, it's FB. Get over yourself. She also checks his facebook obviously, as she mentioned "all you crazy chicks" meaning his friends who absolutely would love to bed with him.... Sad thing is, as much as I hate crazy controlling people... He just might benefit from it. Needless to say, however, I was deeply offended from her behavior.

And then she calls me a bottomfeeder? Apparently, I mooch off of people? How many of you have I mooched off of? Rather, how many of you have I HELPED?

A cory cat is a bottom feeder. A pleco, is a bottom feeder. And even they don't take Sh&% from anyone (technically... They don't eat poo ;-) :lol.

People have to really understand... *When you say "you can't do it", I reply with "just watch me".*

On that note I'm a good hundred feet closer to my goal on what I wish to do with my life... Looked up some cool things... Which I will share with you later on. For now, I am off to work.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

:welldone:

She sounds crazy. You seem like the *least* likely person to be a bottom feeder... Just ignore her.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thing is you can't ignore people like that.

Infact, though one accepts fans and followers... Those who say "YOU CAN'T" and comments like hers... Are the real people to thank because I don't just go jump off a bridge... I come back harder. And usually stop procrastinating by then as well.


So, decided to make a TV aquarium. OLD TV. I'm talking about possibly first generation color TV. Old, awesome, perfect. Sat unused 18 months "kinda" works. Issue... Only way to disharge that I can find is protective wear, two rubber handled flathead screwdrivers and an alligator clip. For those who don't know... TV's carry between 20k-35k voltage, enough to KILL you. Some loose charge over time some hold it a long time. So, need to disconnect the CRT... Before dismantling the insides.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well congrats on getting a doctor that you trust.
Also.. I can't see on my phone the pics of the beardie but I certainly hope you get it and nurse back to health. As for crypto .. Not too common but wouldn't rule out and if we're going to worry too much over deadly disease adinovirus is another to consider yet able to confirm till death. So lets not worry about that so much. Given the description before I see the photos and knowing how rampant improper care is I'd say yes MBD is one of the beardies issues( Reseeding jawline and all). Also underfed and general bad husbandry. Hope you get the poor baby.
And also how are you feeling? How's the pregnancy going?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Meh I'm feeling fine... Other than today I just feel like crap. :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just about to ask how you've been feeling.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol well today, I've been extremely tired. Achieved nothing. Until just now (8:30pm) when we got the TV. Not as old as I thought, easier to take apart though... Trinitron brand lol!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Pics...? 

I think those tv aquariums look great. Good use for a basically useless item too. About how many gallons will it hold?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sena, what about discharging some of that remnant power by holding down the power button for about 30 seconds before you start dismantling? I don't know if it would use up all of it, but it would take care of SOME of it, and every little bit counts!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Plugged in or not plugged in? Not sure if that would work. I did ask a youtube DIY guy about it, noticing in his video he did not fiddle with it.

As far as I know it has not been used for 18-24 months. Don't think there should be much collected charge left.

No pics right now, probably after we move or when I get started on it. It should hold at least 5 gallons.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Went to the second hand store. That 2.5 gallon is still there... BUT... There was a 20 gallon long for 10.00. Then as I was carrying it to the front one of the employees was putting out a 15 gallon long!! So, now my nephew has a shorter tank to care for (I get my 30 back) which is easier on him, and I get a 20 gallon long as well  now I have a 2.5 tank, a 1.5 bowl (his fish is housed in it temporarily so I can rearrange tanks and stuff), and a 20 long and my 30 regular. 

Now I have to decide what I want to do with said tanks....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice. Free and cheap tanks are the best lol!

Btw I went to aquarium central. I posted about it in my journal.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Remember I went there like... Last year... If I were able to constantly go back to Edmonton, the review might have changed. Well... Not for West Ed's PJ's Pets that review stayed pretty much the same if not worse... :lol: there's little chance of me goig to Edmonton anymore anyways. Even if I drove I wouldn't drive Edmonton. Especially the area Aquarium Central is.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Moving day... His mom is a right out B----  already know her and I WONT get along. It's always her comparing me to her and how she's der and more frail and does three times as much as I do... Then me trying to explain something she tells me to be quiet? It's annoying and ridiculous!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So now that we have internet I can do a better update...

Finished moving in on Monday. Sort of. Not very much has made it's way to where they belong. Our "dining room" is the "storage room" currently. I rearranged the living room the day after we moved as how his mother placed everything did not make sense and made everything closed in. I hate that! So now it's spacious, and there's a "flow" from where you walk from the dining room to the living room which makes more sense.

Still have my nephew's crowntail and my HMPK in the 15 gallon tank.



..........


And for those who almost began a rant about what I just said, I wrote it that way on purpose. They're obviously divided. :lol:

Anyways, unable to get the dog right away again... But that is okay, since now.... We have to put down his cat Dub, for sure. This was the last move for him as we promised... But not in the way we promised. He was fine for two days then plummeted into an irreversible decline. No weight, nothing to him... For those who do not know, black tarry diarrhea is actually blood caused from internal bleeding or failing organs. That was the final sign of "no return" for this 19 year old kitty... He stopped drinking water, stopped eating... Refused his favorite "steals" (he was such a food thief), refused tuna, wet food, different flavored dry foods... His eyes are sunken, not much light left in them either.... He lays behind the bed, or under the futon "waiting to die". 

I'm sick of seeing him suffer... Never been good with seeing animals suffer and I've dealt with more than enough rescues that yes, we tried our hardest (and most did pull through). But he is too far too gone too soon. Scott's in denial, thinking he'll make an amazing recovery before tomorrow, which will be our scheduled day. Then slips back into reality of "we have to", then back to the "he'll get better". 

Today I finally go for my first prenatal exam... Now that we are moved, time isn't crunched... Have not told work yet of course. Entire family knows, including my biological "mother" who as a drunkard the night before FB'd me, with how she really wanted to be apart of this in my life. Of course, I plainly put mom is grandma, no one else. Then she "gave up". If she meant it, she would PROVE IT. And I am not subjecting my child to confusion of two grandmas and one grandpa on one side of the family. Makes no sense! And not subjecting them to the cruel sarcasm, snippy, snarky attitude of a drunk. Plus the men she dates... There hasn't been a solid relationship, that I have seen. And some of these guys cannot be trusted with anyone defenseless, like a child.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I know this is like wicked uber late but the reason for prenatals is that they contain folic acid. Folic acid helps prevents deformities in the development of the neural tube, which has already happened by the time you find out you're preggo and start your prenatal vitamins. You should take folic acid before you become pregnant.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I sorry to hear about Dub. It sounds like he had a long and happy life. 

~~~~~

Before I start the next part, I don't blame you for wanting to keep your "mother" away from your kid if she is that dysfunctional. If my stepdad was still alive, I wouldn't leave him alone with any of my kids either (long story as to why :evil. Also, if I did have to pick one mother over the other, I would go with my stepmom over my mom because of the long story behind my step-dad. So I don't even think Bio-mom has to count just because she's the one who gave birth to you. 

However, you don't have to worry about a kid being confused by too many relatives. I was going to give a run down of how my "Big" family works as proof. But I think a quick run down will be short and to the point. XD

My total number of immediate relatives (dead or alive):
2 Mothers
2 Fathers (Well, one father and one "father"...but again long story...)
5 Grandmas (most people argue I only have 4 :roll
3 Grandpas
My total number of less immediate relatives (dead or alive):
1 Great-Grandmother
5 Uncles (Ok...I'll admit Uncle Kevin doesn't _really_ count anymore )
5 Aunts (Most only count 1 :roll

Now, if I was to give birth to a baby today, his/her list for my side of the family alone would look like:
2 Grandmas
1 Grandpa 
Total number of less immediate relatives (my side and alive only):
3 Great-Grandmas 
1 Great-Grandpa
1 Great-Great-Grandmother
5 Great -Uncles (Ok...now Uncle Kevin _really_, _really_ doesn't count anymore :lol
5 Great-Aunts (Most only count 1 :roll

Unless someone on this list is dead, I could show up on his/her door step at 2AM in the morning and get food, water, shelter, ect. If I had a kid, he/she would have more Grandparents and Great-Grandparents than usual because there are more people in my family who love me than usual. And I know the people on the second list would love and protect my child. 

Again, I can understand where you are coming from because I would only introduce my dad to my kid as Grandpa. But that's due to the type of person my stepdad was in life. What my stepdad did/said in the past and what he was continuing to do/say until the day he died was bad enough for his biological daughter to skip his funeral for reasons I agree with. In fact, the only reason I went to the funeral was to support my mom. That type of person doesn't get to be a second Grandpa because he doesn't deserve it. Not because I reached my "Grandpa limit" for my side of the family. 

I guess I find it odd when people react so passionately to too many grandparents since I have "too many" on both sides of my family. :|


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Freyja, I am taking the vitamins. When I remember to. >.> the last week has been hectic with the move and all.

Was supposed to have my first prenatal today but THEY screwed up and were way behind on schedule so now it's MONDAY... UGH.

Well Snowy... Basically, what I remember as a kid is answerig the door when visiting her... Some guy said he was my younger (half) brother's dad. I was so confused since he was not MY dad (I understood "dad" was not my dad like "mom" was not mom) just could not understand why HE was a different dad? Older (also half) brother, his dad is my dad's brother. She was divorcing him when she got pregnant with me (twisted...) then gave me up because she couldn't handle three kids.. 

So middle kid abandoned basically, dumped on relatives... Didn't bother visting or calling or anything for years then "surprise!!" Trying to win my affection with toys... Which BTW doesn't work. She also, last year decided to treat me like crap and blame me for treating HER like crap. I basically told her to F off because I was tired of "omg you're so much like me! <3" bull. I'm not her. I won't ever BE her.

Scott's side has... Three? Four? Sets of grandparents lol


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah...I'm definitely more like Scott in that sense. XD

Also, despite my stepdad, my mom still did do mom things like parent-teacher confrences, attending band concerts, helping me pay for college, ect. We're just more physically distant than most mothers and daughters. She was still a mom even if she wouldn't win any mother-of-the-year trophies. 

So, if I have kid(s) he/she/they would be stuck with two grandmas on my side.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! Well my nana has been nana to any of her grandkids... And my grandpa, the same way... So technically there will be more "grandparents" lol.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I think we should declare a new Grandparent minimum of 6 per child! lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! Well, one thing is for sure... Unlike my niece, I'm going to have my kid understand and respect animals. No "bullying/torturing" the animals bull. Mind you my niece doesn't torture the animals but she sure pesters them. 

Oh yeah... Told her, when she did not tell us the bathroom door was not closed when we were still in my brother's place... Meaning the cats got into yet another fight... If Dubby died it was because of her. Sad thing is his health declined half a week later too. Wondering if I should bother "assuring" her or letting her feel guilty. Even just for a little while. She's not allowed to play with my dog. Because my dog will take the fall (banned or forced euthanasia) if she decides to pester the heck out of her.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Forced euthanesia can be disgusting. I remember watching a news story where some kid started "playing" (AKA pestering) a dog, it bit him, and they ended up killing the dog under pressure from the kids parents... If you don't feel comfortable with her being around your dog, don't let her. And I know it seems a bit mean... But letting her feel guilty about the cat for a while *may* help teach her a lesson. That's important. 

So are you doing alright?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I told her that fight could very well put him in so much stress he could die. Because we had to move soon too, too much crap at the wrong time. 

I'm doing ok. Hate being tired. Upset at the fact I have to waste Monday, because 1030 is my appointment and 415 is the ultrasound :roll: and they said it was "the best they could do". 

Another thing... Unlike many girlies who hate the weight gain (I didn't at first but it evens out for the most part on me so you can't really tell) is actually the "water retention". Those who don't know (or won't have it ever) it's in the thighs. Always hated mine, now I REALLY hate it -.- uncomfortable, unwanted, ugh.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, the driftwood Jim had was scratching up his belly. It has been since removed, and has been boiled three times now.


First off, NOW I know what kind of wood it is. Malaysian. How do I know? I looked it up. Why did I look it up? Because of the odd... Pungent... Strange smell that is unexplainable... that came from boiling it. Apparently Malaysian wood can smell when boiled. GREAT. Thank god I am slow oven cooking a chicken so it counteracts the stink wood.

But, on a good note other than the never ending tannin that leeches out while it still boils... And the heavy odor... I found out Malaysian wood is pretty awesome in aquariums. Jim never poops ion his stuff, only outside the cage and in particular spots on the bottom of the cage... However that won't stop me from sanitizing it before using it!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think I intend to have many kids. And whoever (not that I ever believed it anyways) said pregnancy was the most wonderful thing in life... I highly doubt it. Between headaches that won't go away, migraines, nagging people, stretch marks (water retention is a real b-), weight fluctuations, and poking and prodding it sucks. Outright, it sucks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, hang in there, Sena. It won't be forever and soon you'll be holding a little bundle of joy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

A quick multi update:

"Getti" the dog is now named "Pandora" (thanks to whomever suggested that name), Pan/Panda for short :lol:
She also has a white strip on the tip of her tail! Someone must have cut her tail hairs down... Because it was not there before. Looks very odd on a tan/black dog, to have a stark white strip of fur :lol:

However Pan has also decided she wants to be grouchy with me. Between the "You didn't let me attack that dog" look, then lunging at me (no blind rage there, just a direct thought processing I saw in those eyes), to growling at me in the back yard. She aught to know I'm not afraid. She isn't a muscle dog, she's easily a push over :lol:

The kitten now eats the hard food. Her tummy has grown as well, and she has put more meat on her bones. She's also a cat from hell currently :lol: By that I mean ripping around the house, stalking, pouncing, climbing, biting, running, etc :lol:

On the note of pregnancy... I don't have the "numb/tingly hands" I have that in my heels! Tingly, painful pins and needles which apparently is normal. Just annoying. Especially since it means I get less sleep -.-;

My wrist has also been aching terribly from the old injury. -sigh- 

What else... Oh! Right! A picture  Since I found out dear Jim's impaction issue was the collards weaving themselves together inside his digestive track, I now know that this typically used staple green is not good for MY reptile. IDK why, he just can't eat it. Which is okay... I'll just find new stuff. Now he has a ravenous appetite! Today he was grumpy with me since he did not get fed on time. Once fed he chilled right out


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a great picture of Jim. He looks happy! Glad you found the digestive issue.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bahaha he looks happier NOW after the picture x) Him and his grumpy black beard... lol. I cannot believe a really great staple foods does not agree with him! :roll: So, squash has to be the staple.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

He looks like he has a Hutterite beard.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Figured out this boy's black beard reason... He's clear of impaction. He is eating. What else is left? Mating, of course! :lol:

Then after his picture was taken he went back to normal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Can anyone explain a SURETY BOND in plain simplistic English please? -.-

Looked up business licence, and not sure how 95% applies to me (zoning laws and junk) since it is online. Not breeding animals, not having a "come to my house aka business" kind of business, so all of that is obsolete for me. 

All the sites for surety bond seems Chinese to me. Or, it sounds like as if I were a retailer who has contracts with suppliers (um... no.), or a brick and mortar store which again, no. 

And Alberta requires a 25,000.00 surety bond that you must pay for. Which again, is ridiculously stupid. 

And there is nothing about online stores because it brings me back to home businesses requiring zoning stuff and blah blah blah. :roll: 

Very frustrating.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Huh... Something that crossed my mind, for all you moms out there.

What if I refuse a wheelchair when leaving the hospital after the birth? They can't force me to stay. Can't charge me. Can't take my baby away. 

Only reason I say this, is because... Sure, if I am tired, weak, etc I will opt to use it. But the whole "You HAVE to use this wheelchair or else you CANNOT leave" ideal many hospitals still use, is ridiculous. I understand they are covering their butts, but you know what? It was offered, they were willing to escort out... They should not be forcing people to use it. 

It's one of those (currently)... "I'm pregnant, NOT broken." Comebacks. Guess by then it would be "I gave birth. It's not leg amputation." If I cannot walk on my own, why should I be leaving the hospital? :lol: 

Again I understand it's to cover their butt from liabilities, but they can't force you to do anything.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Absolutely love how people when I mentioned "dominance in dogs" think of Cesar Millan. That thought has been there before, during and after his appearance. :roll:

And personally (quite a few trainers, breeders, owners, etc agree) dominance is there. It's not "hierarchy" we're talking about, it's whose who, and who walks over who. Not that I'd want to walk over my dog - it's that I don't want her to walk over me! :roll: But because half of dog people (trainers, owners, so on so forth) say dominance does not exist, the other half of us are so obviously wrong. I'm wrong on here, wrong on a "sweet talk your dog" forum, I'm tired of it, and may be taking a break from all of it as well. I have certain people's emails, they have mine, and that is all I will be using (along with FB as I am talking with someone on there about training too).

So if I don't reply for a while I swear to god I am not ignoring you


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Take a break if you need to but don't leave completely.We would miss you!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I will be coming back of course - when is unknown. BTW I have two trainers in my area willing to give tips and show me how to use some equipment with the dog, and of course glad to accept RussellTheShihTzu's help as well


----------

